# Dimensions of 1/48 or 1/32 Bf 109 Erla Haube canopy?



## Capt. Vick (Nov 15, 2019)

Gents,

I am asking if one of my 1/48 or 1/32 modeling brother would be kind enough to post some picture of Erla Haube type canopy next to a ruler so I can get some idea of the dimensions of it in either or both those scales.

Much obliged, Jim


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2019)

The dimensions of the canopy can vary from one model to another depending on accuracy of the manufacturer. Here are these taken from drawings in 1/48 scale. Of course these may also vary but I have checked on three sets of drawings and got quite similar dimensions with the accuracy +/- 0,5 mm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 16, 2019)

Awesome! Thank you! I owe you big time my friend!


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 16, 2019)

......and I was gonna send you a couple of crappy, slightly out of focus photos involving a very well used 6" metal ruler. You may have owed me little time

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

